# Mail tourne en permanence et n'affiche plus mes e-mails



## Flo2012 (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Après des heures de recherches sans résultats, je décide de m'inscrire ici pour trouver la solution.

J'ai plusieurs boîtes dans mon logiciel Mail. 
Hier, j'ai essayé d'envoyer un mail de 70 photos, beaucoup trop lourd, depuis Iphoto. L'ordi m'a dit que ce n'était pas possible car trop lourd, 60 Méga. 

Et depuis ce moment-là, ma boîte avec laquelle j'ai tenté d'envoyer tout ça tourne en permanence pour essayer d'expédier apparemment, et je reçois ma tentative d'envoi avec les 70 photos dans le dossier "messages récupérés" sur mon Mac. 

Ceci en permanence, j'ai donc des dizaines de fois ce mail dans ce dossier "messages récupérés".

Par ailleurs, je ne peux plus recevoir aucuns courriers avec cette boîte. Le dossier "boîte d'envoi" n'est pas accessible et je n'arrive plus à stopper le processus. J'éteins, je rallume, je quitte Mail, rien n'y fait. 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?


----------



## r e m y (8 Juillet 2010)

Déconnecte-toi d'internet (debranche le cable Ethernet ou désactive Airport) puis relance Mail.

n'ayant plus d'accès Internet, il devrait arrêter d'essayer d'envoyer cet eMail et tu devrais pouvoir accéder à la boite d'envoi pour le supprimer.


----------



## boddy (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Tu vides le dossier dans la corbeille et tu vides la corbeille.


----------



## vince6262 (16 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour 
moi aussi, j'ai voulu envoyer un mail mais trop lourd et depuis 2 jours, mail tourne en boucle. 
J'ai désactivé airport puis ré activer et il continue. 
Que puis je faire ? 

mERci de votre aide 

Vince


----------



## r e m y (16 Janvier 2011)

vince6262 a dit:


> Bonjour
> moi aussi, j'ai voulu envoyer un mail mais trop lourd et depuis 2 jours, mail tourne en boucle.
> J'ai désactivé airport puis ré activer et il continue.
> Que puis je faire ?
> ...



Si tu te contentes de désactiver Airport et le réactiver aussitôt c'est normal....

Il faut désactiver Airport, puis lancer Mail, supprimer le message posant problème dans la boite d'envoi, vider la corbeille de Mail.

C'est seulement une fois ce message détruit que tu peux réactiver Airport


----------



## vince6262 (16 Janvier 2011)

Remy
ou puis je trouver la boite d'envoi ? 
Ma roue tourne dans BOITE DE RECEPTION, pourtant je suis certain que c'est au moment de l'envoi d'un mail que tout est parti en vrille 
merci de ton aide


----------

